# Pine Cone Scepter on a Pedestal



## maxman400 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a friend that wanted the Sceptor in Pine Cone, and it had to be his pine cone from his yard. Since this is my first one, I did not know what to expect, I knew that the pin was big and the cone was small. So I chose two cones that had opened and dropped their seeds, used CA to stabilize them. After Squaring them up I cast them with white pearl using a PP. I did not want the pen laying around getting beat up so I cast a whole cone in white pearl and using my handy dandy pendent jig turned the base. Both the pen and base have a CA finish. We have already struck a deal, but what do these pens normaly sale for. :question:   
Any comments Welcome, Thanks for looking


----------



## soccer2010 (Aug 23, 2009)

awesome !!!


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice......


----------



## Whaler (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow! I love it.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 23, 2009)

That is awesome.


----------



## desertrat (Aug 23, 2009)

Once again you set the mark high
Beautiful
John H


----------



## VisExp (Aug 23, 2009)

Your friend must be pleased.  I'm surprised at how well the pine cone goes with that kit, definitely a unique pen.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 23, 2009)

chit those look good.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 23, 2009)

That is an extraordinary combination! you're getting pretty fancy with your pine cones. Given the cost of the kit and materials, the pen alone should be around 95.00 to 120.00 If your market area still has what we used to call "disposable income" around here it's all been disposed of. I'd think the base should be worth another 25.00 or 30.00 so I wouldn't feel bad asking around 140.00 for the set.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, that pearlx pr looks absolutly stunning on the cone.  Gives it a very rich look!  Nice!


----------



## KenV (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice -- for a friend - materials and parts and 3-4 future favors

For open market $200 or so


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 23, 2009)

That is one of the most amazing pens I have seen.  Well Done!:good::good::good:


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 23, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful set.


----------



## TurnaPen (Aug 23, 2009)

I want one , I want one!!!! Wow! what a beautiful pen and base, very well done, Amos


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for all of the In-put, My friend won't get it until tomorrow, then I will post what he thinks about it, all he has seen so far is the blank.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 24, 2009)

Excellent work and pen Max! l have found the secret in using pine cones, is using the small cones.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks real great Max, well done!


----------



## altaciii (Aug 24, 2009)

Very, VERY, nice.  I'm with Ken I believe the set should go for $175-$200 it is very labor intensive and I'm that you have more than 3 hrs invested.


----------



## el_d (Aug 24, 2009)

Very well executed Max. Kinda looks like a bird in wintertime.


----------



## bracky1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice one Max


----------



## sefali (Aug 24, 2009)

That is an awesome pen, and I don't like those kits. Definitely in the $200 range.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 24, 2009)

Charge him a sack full of pine cones??

Seriously, that is some top notch work!!


----------



## mickr (Aug 24, 2009)

astounding..I would never have believed this would be a great combo..amazingly different


----------



## fernhills (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 24, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Charge him a sack full of pine cones??
> 
> LOL!! :laugh: That was part of the deal except it was a Tub.


----------



## GregHight (Aug 24, 2009)

I work in SE Texas and there is no shortage of pine cones here. Is there any documents here that cover the stabilization of pine cones? BTW, that is an INCREDIBLE pen!!! Is the base made of pine cone cast in alumilite?


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 24, 2009)

GregHight said:


> Is the base made of pine cone cast in alumilite?


Yes it is Alumilite, and all I did was add white pearl powder to it. I used a 4 oz serving cup (plastic) like you would get in a restaurant but the alumilite got so hot the cup distorted, but it held. and the cone was fully opened and had dropped it's seeds.


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 24, 2009)

Another stunner, Maxman!!:wink:


----------



## louisbry (Aug 24, 2009)

Beautiful pen Max.  You did a spectacular job with the blanks and base.   I would price it at around $220.


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 24, 2009)

I gave my friend his pen this morning, and he was very happy with it.  Then I surprised him  with the Base and he looked like a kid on Christmas Morning. :biggrin:


----------



## GregHight (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a newfound appreciation of pine cones and they are everywhere here. This may just push me over the edge into casting!   A new class of "worthless wood".


----------



## Marc (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow, that is a great pen.  So distinctive and original.  Definitely worth an arm and a leg.  Great stand to go with it.  All round great product.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Aug 24, 2009)

Holey Guacamole.... "unique" seems to subtle a word... 

Great job.... I keep waiting for some of the creativity around here to rub off on me.. not yet, but I keep hoping!


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 26, 2009)

kelnhofer said:
			
		

> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Well I was very surprised at the detail and beauty of this pen. I was concerned about the thought of adding a white fill with Pine cones but the effect is obvious; :glasses-cool: Absolute Genius!!!!



Thanks!! I am glad you like it.


----------

